
Show HN: A wiki to slay data jargon - akashtndn
https://wiki.atlan.com/
======
akashtndn
Hi HN! The world of data is unique, complex and ever-changing. And full of
jargon. That makes it challenging for someone who’s starting out in the data
universe.

Our team started an internal initiative to serve as a knowledge base for data
teams and professionals (aka the humans of data) everywhere—explaining topics
in the data universe in the simplest possible manner. The goal was to make
learning about the data universe fun and easy.

And that’s how The Data Wiki was born! (Shout out to the folks at Gitbook for
building the incredible tool that hosts the wiki.)

